# Amplificador Sony TA-AX2



## kristianDelgado (Dic 31, 2012)

Amigos del foro soy nuevo aqui, me encanta la electronica, para mi ustedes son dioses *por_*q*ue* se q*ue* son expertos en esto. el asunto es que la compre el ampli usado y no funcionaba, el tecnico me dijo que le faltaba un pieza llamada puente rectificador, fui a comprarlo sin saber que voltaje y amperios era. me dieron una de 100 voltios y 6 amp. luego de ponerselo funciono perfecto. al cabo de cierto tiempo de uso, *por* primera vez la use 3 horas seguidas y se calento bastante, pero de eso m*e* di cuenta cuando dejo de sonar d*e* repente. la revise y me costo saber que ocurrio. pero al mirar el puente rectificador en una de sus paticas, habia como una lagrima de estaño derretido q*ue* bajada.supongo fue que se quemo. ahora la pregunta es, si este es el problema, que tipo de voltage y amperios m*e* conviene comprar para que no ocurra de nuevo. gracias *por* leer mi problema.


----------



## jmgm (Dic 31, 2012)

Bienvenido al foro.
No se de que potencia es tu ampli ni de que voltage y amperaje es su transformador,tampoco soy tan experto,pero probaria a poner un puente como el de la foto,de 1000v 35A,creo que con este va sobrado y se puede colocar a un disipador para evitar recalentamientos.
suerte y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2012)

Yo revisaría los capacitores de la fuente , además de poner un puente para más amperes

Saludos !


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 2, 2013)

Poner un puente de más ampers solo aseguraría un incendio.

Yo tu, como dice DOSME, revisaría los capacitores de la fuente y de estar bien, sospecharía de tener un cortocircuito en el amplificador.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 3, 2013)

usar una lampara serie te ayuda a detectar cortos y prevenir incendios saludos


----------



## jmgm (Ene 3, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Poner un puente de más ampers solo aseguraría un incendio.
> 
> Yo tu, como dice DOSME, revisaría los capacitores de la fuente y de estar bien, sospecharía de tener un cortocircuito en el amplificador.



cre que lo que le paso al ampli es que le puso un puente de menos amperios/tension de lo que en realidad deberia de tener,asi aguanto lo que pudo,como dice el unas 3 horas,hasta que se recalento y pumb,adios puente.Si hubiera un corto en el ampli no aguantaria ni 1 minuto creo yo.
Otra cosa es que despues de quemar el puente provocara algun daño a los capacitores o algun corto,entonces ahi ya me callo,pues como decis lo suyo seria revisar capacitores,si estos esta bien colocar otro puente mayor en tension/amperios y probar solo la fuente,si esta funciona bien ir probando con un canal y otro por si hay corto o algo raro en un solo canal o en ambos(supongo que el ampli es estereo),y como dice adjcp usar una bombilla en serie no vendria mal.
tampoco quisiera yo que hiciera una hoguera a partir de un amplificador,je,je.
saludos!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 4, 2013)

yo tengo un sony como el tuyo pero el mio no tiene la salida


----------



## juancacho (Ene 4, 2013)

Comprar el puente diodo 1000v y 20 a y revisaria los transistores de salida si estan en cortocircuito y tambien los capa electrolitico, pero me aventuro a decir que son los tr de salida (transistores), por supuesto probar con lampara serie.suerte


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 5, 2013)

Me parece una barbaridad el ponerle un puente de 20A a un amplificador que da 25W por canal 50W más posibles perdidas vamos a decir que de un consumo de 70W a máxima potencia. Si este consumo suponiendo que va en tensión partida, sobre 50V + 50V como mucho con un puente de diodos de 1500mA sobra, estoy más como dice DOSMETROS en revisar condensadores, etapa final del integrado (me decantaría más por ahí), etc.. ya que eso se produce por sobreconsumo y eso es por que hay algo que falla y eso no se soluciona matando moscas a cañonazos, poniendo un rectificador de más amperios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2013)

El puente que lleva a lo sumo será de 6 Amperes.

Cambiale esos dos capacitores negros grandes.


----------



## kristianDelgado (Abr 9, 2015)

Saludos! tengo un nuevo inconveniente con mi amplificador sony ta-ax2. 

Hace una semana al querer conectar el ampli a un reproductor Blu Ray Sony Bdp-bx18, por error, le conecte un RCA a una salida llamada DIGITAL OUT/COAXIAL DOLBY DIGITAL, (ya el R lo había conectado y supuse era el lado L) entonces inmediatamente sonó extraño y dejaron de sonar las 2 salidas de las 4 que tiene. Posteriormente al quitar la tapa y revisar que paso, me di cuenta que se quemo uno de los 2 fusibles de 2A que tiene el amplificador.

Reemplace dicho fusible por uno igual (2A 250V), y conectado ya correctamente al blu ray, de nuevo se quemo!. Asi que Puse mi multimetro en modo V-AC, y al chequear las salidas que no sonaban, arrojo un voltaje de 75.8v cada salida. 

Les comento que cuento con manual de dicho amplificador en pdf. Es un diagrama completo con todos sus componentes. Y mi modelo de amplificador es el que tiene un selector de voltaje 120-220-240W. 

Gracias.! y espero no haber faltado de nuevo a sus normas.


----------



## josco (Abr 11, 2015)

75 voltios de alterna te da en la salida? yo creo que mas birn es corriente directa y si es asi  el stk de salida esta dañado.


----------



## kristianDelgado (Abr 11, 2015)

Hola josco, gracias por tu aporte, puse un Nuevo integrado stk463 y sin conectar los altavoces y sin señal de audio. Probe las salidas q*ue* anteriormente daban 75.8 V ahora solo una salida de las 4 emite 36.6 V. Me da miedo conectar un altavoz puesto q*ue* asi se quemo el segundo fusible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2015)

Por las dudas comprá nuevos fusibles *en otro negocio* y volvé a probar


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 11, 2015)

...yo, gentilmente sugiero la intervencion en el sist.con una "Lampara Serie",como lo sugiere 
el Forista "adjcp".-


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 12, 2015)

Mejor retira el stk y pruebalo por aparte, después revisa los componentes asociados a este, no es que tenga 4 salidas, simplemente cada salida conecta de a dos altavoces a la vez, cuando el selector de parlantes los coloca en A+B conecta los de cada lado derecho e izquierdo en paralelo, debes revisar también el correcto funcionamiento de ese selector.

Si probando el integrado amplificador por fuera del equipo tienes en una de las salidas voltaje DC, en el momento que lo montes de nuevo en el equipo al seleccionar A+B tendrás DOS salidas con problema, a las que les corresponda ese canal.


----------



## kristianDelgado (Abr 12, 2015)

Saludos, gracias por sus aportes 

Amigo barry, me apena decirte que, no se utilizar esa lampara que me recomiendas  pero si se cual es! 

 Se me olvido contarles, antes de mencionarles lo ocurrido con el blu-ray. Desde hace tiempo que veo un par de resistencias tipo MELF (pequeñísimas) que están totalmente negras! las reemplace por otras(NO DEL TIPO MELF)con alambre en sus extremos. Con ayuda del diagrama supe que eran de 3.3k y 1k.

Con el temor  de que ocurriera lo peor! (se dañara de nuevo el fusible o el  nuevo STK-463) decidí chequear con lupa toda la placa, cables y componentes!

Entonces donde reposa el STK-463, sale un cable plano de 5 vías, sus dos extremos estaban sulfatados, así que recorte unos mm, y los he soldado de nuevo.

Luego medí y seguía emitiendo 36.5 voltios hno: las salida que no sonaban,  Así que decidí colocar de nuevo las resistencias MELF que anteriormente había quitado! y vualaaaa el voltaje desapareció! las 4 salidas ahoran suenan!

Ahora solo queda un detalle, que hoy continua igual desde aquella primera vez que la arregle alabanza:Gracias a todos ustedes) cuando el problema era el puente. Les cuento:

El amplificador suena perfecto por sus 2 salidas lado izquierdo, buenos tonos altos medios y graves y acorde al volumen que le ponga! 

Las otras 2 salidas lado derecho, suena por ejemplo en Volumen 5, suenan como en volumen 2. y la calidad de tonos altos medios y graves no es tan buena, pero tampoco suena distorsionado, como si tuviera el treble y bass en minimo. (Los cuales siempre tengo en +2). 

Quisiera saber que función cumplen los dos Capacitadores que tiene el ampli, que son de 6800uf 43V, SE VEN BIEN estéticamente. Y si hay algún problema, con que le haya puesto un puente rectificador de 600V 8A, puesto que ya descubrí que el correcto es de 200V 2A. 

Descubrí  que justamente encima donde va el puente, en la tapa! como un candelazo! como si el puente anterior, hubiese explotado!

Espero no haber incurrido en otra falta. gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 12, 2015)

Esos capacitores son los filtros de la fuente dual de poder, son indispensables para el correcto funcionamiento del equipo pues se encargan de volver la corriente directa pulsante proveniente del puente rectificador, en voltaje directo con un mínimo de rizado.

El fogonazo que vez en la parte superior de la tapa es normal, causado por el estallido del puente rectificador.

Ahora el problema que describes para el canal derecho puede tener origen en los controles de altos y bajos, también en el control de volumen, debes revisar esas partes.

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es intercambiar las entradas RCA que llegan al amplificador, pueda ser que el problema sea ocasionado en la salida del reproductor de sonido que utilizas.


----------



## kristianDelgado (Abr 13, 2015)

Saludos!

 Amigo ferticho gracias por tu aporte,  pense que problema eran los capacitadores grandes, y los he cambiado de posiciones y funciona igual. El control del volumen tiene un juego, pero no aumenta el volumen.  Y si revisan el diagrama que anexe?


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 13, 2015)

Por casualidad revisaste si la resistencia de 100Ω que está en los pines centrales del STK estaba bien?


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 13, 2015)

kristianDelgado dijo:


> Saludos, gracias por sus aportes
> 
> Amigo barry, me apena decirte que, no se utilizar esa lampara que me recomiendas  pero si se cual es!
> 
> Se me olvido contarles, antes de mencionarles lo ocurrido con el blu-ray. Desde hace tiempo que veo un par de resistencias tipo MELF (pequeñísimas) que están totalmente negras! las reemplace por otras(NO DEL TIPO MELF)con alambre en sus extremos. Con ayuda del diagrama supe que eran de 3.3k y 1k.


 
Hola Kristian,respecto al uso de una "Lampara Serie":
http://www.ladelec.com/teoria/tutor...mo-probar-nuestro-amplificador-de-modo-seguro
...en el esquema inicial,figura la red de 110Vac,pero, si tu tienes la red 220Vac...es el mismo segun todo el procedimiento expuesto.-


----------



## kristianDelgado (Abr 14, 2015)

Saludos!

He anexado un diagrama, dividido en 4 partes. Creo que esta mas explicito en cuanto a la función de cada componente.

Anteriormente había comentado que, cambie de posición los capacitadores, y descubri  que ahora el lado que suena menos ya no es el derecho, sino el izquierdo  Cuando hago la prueba con la perilla del balance. ¿Podría deducir que esta mal un capacitador?

El manual tiene una lista de componentes que componen el amplificador.

 Y He traducido del manual en ingles del amplificador una nota que dice: Los componentes identificados por el sombreado y la marca (la marca es una triangulo con un signo de exclamación (!) dentro) son críticos para la seguridad. Reemplace sólo con el número de parte especificado.

El puente es uno de ellos, que sale sombreado. El correcto según el diagrama es de 200V 2A y yo le puse uno de 600V 8A. 

También el cable de alimentación AC sale sombreado, dice 125v 7 amperes y yo le puse uno de 300v pero no dice lo Amperes. 

Ahora Digo sera que el mal funcionamiento se ha debido a esto?

Por favor observen el diagrama.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2015)

Cuando decis el cable de 300V a que te referis? puede ser al transformador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2015)

Éstos cables son "universales" :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=cable+alimentaci%C3%B3n&biw=1024&bih=628&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=jfEvVYO0OsnlsASwqYGIBg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## kristianDelgado (Abr 16, 2015)

Hola!

Dosmetros, ese es el cable del que hablo! pero ya despejé mi duda en otro foro!

Por otro lado, Supuse que, si subía el diagrama de toda la placa, podrían darme otra opinión de que componente revisar. puesto que se ve mas claro cuales componentes interfieren en las salidas de audio!

Aun no consigo los capacitadores para reemplazarlos! como deben saber la situación en mi país no es muy buena que se diga! valen 15 veces el valor real! Mis disculpas por lo ocurrido.

Como les he comentado, la salida izquierda del amplificador suena perfecto ya diferencia de la derecha suena con. Menos volumen. Decidí cambiar de lugar los capacitadores y ahora el derecho suena perfecto y ahora el izquierdo suena bajo.

Los capacitadores son 6800uf 43v. Supongo es uno solo el q esta funcionando mal.

Haye un capacitador con los mismos microfaradios pero mas voltaje!

Mi pregunta es, tendré algún problema si coloco este condensador por tener mas voltaje que el otro.
Para mi es un esfuerzo comprar uno, como les digo aquí vale 10 veces su valor real.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 19, 2015)

no hay problema ninguno, el problema sería si le pones uno de menor voltaje


----------



## kristianDelgado (Ene 16, 2017)

Saludos! Queridos amigos gracias por leer este mi mensaje. Sucede lo siguiente:

 Tengo un amplificador sony ta ax2. Utiliza un integrado Stk 465. Tiene 4 salidas con un selector A, B, A+B  Es decir A tiene izq, der. y B igual. Repentinamente luego de agregar de un altavoz de graves de 8" a cada lado. Ocurrió que sólo elmlado izquierdo funciona perfectamente y el derecho suena con mínimo, como en volumen 1 y distorsiónado. No tengo grandes conocimientos en electrónica pero si se diferenciar condensadores resistencias diodo entre otras cosas.mi pregunta es: el integrado esta en buen estado? Yo puedo responder que si! Ya que la ultima vez que se daño el stk 465 los altavoces sonaban con corriente alterna un zumbido duuuuuuu! Ustedes me entiendes! Que me recomiendan! Incluso tengo un diagrama de su placa. Pueden buscar el manual de sony stk465 y es un PDF de 8 hojas. Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2017)

Yo creo que "sonó el integrado , podrias hacer mediciones comparativas de un canal al otro !

Deberías tomarte el trabajo de pegar el link del datasheet , o bajarlo a tu pc y luego subirlo aqui :

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y *archivos*?

Saludos .


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 17, 2017)

En fin, a veces, dado el tamaño que supera el del pdf, hay que dividirlo con el winrar de a 5mb maximo. Este...como a veces los links tienden a desaparecer, pues generalmente suelo proceder de esa forma, y claro, de paso queda por estos lados.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 8, 2020)

yo tengo un amplificador de ese modelo y quiero hacerle una salida de 2 canales lo mas pequeña posible y que sea igual o mejor que la stk463 para esto tengo un par de FN1016 y FP1016 también poseo muchos 2SA1943 2SC5200,  Rata yo creo que me puedes ayudar porque de paso se me perdio la targetita donde va montado el stk463


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 15, 2020)

adjcp dijo:


> yo tengo un amplificador de ese modelo y quiero hacerle una salida de 2 canales lo mas pequeña posible y que sea igual o mejor que la stk463 para esto tengo un par de FN1016 y FP1016 también poseo muchos 2SA1943 2SC5200,  Rata yo creo que me puedes ayudar porque de paso se me perdio la targetita donde va montado el stk463


Me parece mucho que el diagrama de la tarjeta pequeña donde va montado el stk esta en el pdf del service de este amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2020)

Se alimenta con +-34V y da 25 Watts por canal.

Manual : Elektrotanya for electronics experts


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 16, 2020)

quiero hacerle una salida porque es mas fácil reparar si hay algún daño en cambio el stk 463 si se daña hay que comprar otro


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 16, 2020)

Montale dos LM1875 para armar un estereo de 25W, con ese nivel de tensión trabajaria perfecto, o puedes armarte uno a transistores en el foro hay varios diagramas que se adaptan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2020)

También se lo iba a sugerir , pero creo que el máximo del LM1875 son +-30V


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que el máximo del LM1875 son +-30V


Si tienes razon ese LM no te sirve, a transistores mejor


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 17, 2020)

la verdad es que no quiero nada con integrados, no quiero comprar nada por eso les dije que tengo muchos transistores darlington y los quiero usar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2020)

Armate éste que anda perfectamente a +-34V , puede ser la versión 1 o la 2 mejorada :






						Amplificador 100W con Darlington
					

Aquí les pongo los datos de un amplificador con Darlington, que seguro, más de uno conoce. He dado algunas vueltas con el buscador del foro por si ya estaba posteado y no lo he visto. Si lo estuviese con PCB, me trasladare a ese hilo y posteare mi versión.  Venia en una revista de Resistor del...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 18, 2020)

2 metros ese solo es un canal y ya tiene muchas piezas que te parece este que adjunte alguien lo ha probado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2020)

Seee , es un amplificador mediocre , buscalo como amplificador turco.

Aqui tenés el Siemens y una remake si tenés ganas de probarla : Remake del amplificador Siemens 50W setentoso


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 18, 2020)

El de bias con led verde se ve prometedor para mi gusto


----------



## TROMPETA350 (Abr 25, 2020)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Esos capacitores son los filtros de la fuente dual de poder, son indispensables para el correcto funcionamiento del equipo pues se encargan de volver la corriente directa pulsante proveniente del puente rectificador, en voltaje directo con un mínimo de rizado.
> 
> El fogonazo que vez en la parte superior de la tapa es normal, causado por el estallido del puente rectificador.
> 
> ...


Buenos dias,Me Presento, Me llamo,MIGUEL, He visto que estabais mencionando La Falla de Un Amplificador, Sony TA-AX2,Mi Problema Es el Siguiente, al enchufarlo,Lleva 2 Disyuntores Que hacen Como Fusibles Y Se Disparaba Al conectar, El Amplificador,y  Fui A Los Cables De Salida y Los Desolde,De La Placa Base Y Volvi A Conectarlo Y No Salto El Disyuntor Entonces,Comprobe La Tension De El Transformador Y Me Daba Salida 25 V +25 V , Y +7,8 V ; Rojo+Rojo+Azul, Masa El Negro ; Estas Son Las Salidas De El Transformador   Lo Compre  Averiado,Lo He Tenido Un Tiempo Sin Probar Lo Desmonte Y Le Estuve Comprobando,Todos Los Componentes Y Le Cambie Diodos,Transistores, Que Los Tenia Y Aproveche Que Como Sabeis Suelen Ser Fallas Comunes y Tambien Le Cambie ,El Integrado Que  Se Veia Una Pista cortada  ,Repare La pista,Etc Mi Pregunta Es Que Puede  Fallar, Los Cpacitores ,O , El  Puente Rectificador,  Estaria Agradecido Que Me Echarais Una Mano Gracias


----------



## Jfongar (May 11, 2020)

Hola gente, 

Soy nuevo en este foro y este es el primer tema que abro, espero estar en la sección adecuada y no saltarme alguna regla escrita y no escrita por aquí, en ese caso háganlo saber.

Estoy empezando en este mundo tan interesante de la electronica y aquí os consulto una simplisima duda que seguro me podéis resolver rapidamente:

Para poneros un poco en situación, tengo un Amplificador SONY AT-AX2 el cual funciona todo menos los canales left tanto de la sección A como de la B, tras leer mucho en este foro temas relacionados (incluso con el mismo equipo u otros) y abrir, revisar el mio. Comprobé cada elemento: resistencia ,continuidades y capacitancias, dentro de mi escueto conocimiento claro. Encontré dos condensadores de 6800uF a 42V y 4 pines, expulsando lo que yo creo que es electrolito (Sustancia amarillenta) y es aquí donde yo creo que esta el problema, no alimenta bien las salidas de audio por culpa de esta falla (espero que esa esta) no me he encontrado ninguna señal de quemado por la tapa(lo comento por la típica falla del puente de diodos tras petar).

Bueno el caso sin mas preámbulos no encuentro recambios para  estos capacitores compatibles con estos 4 pines a 6800uF 42V y 85ºC de temperatura max de trabajo y que me entren en la caja (dimensiones de 30 mm alto x 40 de diámetro) .

Se que obviamente estas mismas características no las voy a encontrar en la vida, pero como es la primera vez que voy a comprar unos y de este tipo estoy bastante inseguro. Sobretodo por estos 4 pines.

Espero puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias

Adjunto todo y mas para que no quepa duda de nada, se tratan de los Condensadores C504 y C503 en los planos


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

Buenos días JFongar...
Por lo que se ve en el diagrama esos capacitores los podés reemplazar tranquilamente por capacitores comunes de 2 pines (siempre respetando su capacidad y voltaje de trabajo)
Los 3 pines corresponden al positivo y el 4to pin al negativo del capacitor.
Si podés pone una foto del pcb de donde sacaste los capacitores.


----------



## Jfongar (May 11, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Buenos días JFongar...
> Por lo que se ve en el diagrama esos capacitores los podés reemplazar tranquilamente por capacitores comunes de 2 pones (siempre respetando su capacidad y voltaje de trabajo)
> Los 3 pines corresponden al positivo y el 4to pin al negativo del capacitor.



Muchas gracias, simplemente cojo  (en el condensador de dos pines)  el positivo y derivo tres salidas simulando los terminales A, B, C. Y claramente el negativo solo. Esto no debería darme ningún problema no ? 

Solo para terminanr de asegurar haber entendido bien el concepto. 

Muchas gracias phavlo.


phavlo dijo:


> Buenos días JFongar...
> Por lo que se ve en el diagrama esos capacitores los podés reemplazar tranquilamente por capacitores comunes de 2 pones (siempre respetando su capacidad y voltaje de trabajo)
> Los 3 pines corresponden al positivo y el 4to pin al negativo del capacitor.
> Si podés pone una foto del pcb de donde sacaste los capacitores.




Perdona phavlo no lei la ultima linea aquí esta la foto del pbc:


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

Al parecer de eso 3 pones sólo funciona el del medio y los dos de los costados sólo están para sostener el capacitor en la pcb, ya que sólo hay un recuadro de cobre en donde soldarlos pero no hay pistas que lleven a ningún otro componente


----------



## Jfongar (May 11, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Buenos días JFongar...
> Por lo que se ve en el diagrama esos capacitores los podés reemplazar tranquilamente por capacitores comunes de 2 pones (siempre respetando su capacidad y voltaje de trabajo)
> Los 3 pines corresponden al positivo y el 4to pin al negativo del capacitor.
> Si podés pone una foto del pcb de donde sacaste los capacitores.



Encontre esta opción espero sean de este tipo :
https://www.mouser.es/ProductDetail/Nichicon/LKSA2682MESB?qs=Ysb/BSeDKl2BKyhm3qULyg==


phavlo dijo:


> Al parecer de eso 3 pones sólo funciona el del medio y los dos de los costados sólo están para sostener el capacitor en la pcb, ya que sólo hay un recuadro de cobre en donde soldarlos pero no hay pistas que lleven a ningún otro componente


Eso pensé yo tambien, muchas gracias phavlo!!!!!!


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

Si te sirve ya que es de la misma capacidad y trabaja al mismo voltaje del que necesitas. 
Respeta siempre la polaridad de los mismos!


----------



## Jfongar (May 11, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Si te sirve ya que es de la misma capacidad y trabaja al mismo voltaje del que necesitas.
> Respeta siempre la polaridad de los mismos!



Muchas gracias informare si se soluciona el problema !


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

Con que voltaje trabaja esa fuente ? Si los capacitores están muy justos en voltaje podrías ponerle de un voltaje mayor si conseguís


----------



## Jfongar (May 11, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Si te sirve ya que es de la misma capacidad y trabaja al mismo voltaje del que necesitas.
> Respeta siempre la polaridad de los mismos!


 
Perdona phavlo una ultima pregunta, a nivel económico estos están mucho mejor claro tienen un voltaje de trabajo mayor 50 y 63 v , no hay problema no ? la capacidad es la correcta (68000uf).









						13.94C$ |2 uds 6800uF 63V NICHICON serie KG 25x50mm 63V6800uF oro tono condensador para Audio HiFi|Condensadores|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				












						€0.72 10% de DESCUENTO|50V 6800uF 25x40mm 25X40 condensador electrolítico de aluminio alta frecuencia baja impedancia a través del agujero condensador tamaño 25*40mm|Condensadores|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				





phavlo dijo:


> Con que voltaje trabaja esa fuente ? Si los capacitores están muy justos en voltaje podrías ponerle de un voltaje mayor si conseguís


Pues este equipo(LA VERSION PARA ESPAÑA QUE DEDUZCO ES LA AEP O LA E2 MODEL NO ESTOY SEGURO AMBAS TRABAJAN CON LOS MISMOS PARAMETROS) trabaja con un IN de 220 V AC 
Igualmente adjunto especificación y foto de entrada


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

Cualquiera de los dos te van a servir ya que tienen la misma capacidad 6800uF y el voltaje de trabajo es un poco más alto de los que sacaste.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 11, 2020)

Un momento, paren las rotativas.
El problema es que no suena un canal, y ese cap parece ser de la fuente y se ve en buenas condiciones(en los esquemas no se ve nada, mejor si se suben en PDF).

Acá lo que hay que hacer es revisar el canal que falla con un seguidor de señal hasta llegar a dónde se corta.

un saludo!


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

Si, 220 es la tensión alterna que necesitas del toma corriente. 
Yo me refiero a la tensión de trabajo en la fuente simetrica de continua. (Después del transformador, puente de diodos, capacitores).
Coincido Ska_gatotw, si los otros canales funcionan, el problema no es la fuente... Y ahora mirando bien eso amarillo que tienen los capacitores al costado, no es electrolito, sino que es el pegamento que le ponen paga pegarlos a las plaquetas


----------



## Jfongar (May 11, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Un momento, paren las rotativas.
> El problema es que no suena un canal, y ese cap parece ser de la fuente y se ve en buenas condiciones(en los esquemas no se ve nada, mejor si se suben en PDF).
> 
> Acá lo que hay que hacer es revisar el canal que falla con un seguidor de señal hasta llegar a dónde se corta.
> ...





Okey okey okey a  lo mejor debería haber preguntado antes de nada, paramos rotativas. En un comienzo como la distribución del ahora sabido pegamento era tan dispersa pensé que era algo del condensador, suponiendo que los condensadores están correctos , me sugieren seguir la linea de audio asi que a ello voy. Tengo que investigar como se hace esto .
Los volvere a colocar de nuevo, espero no se hayan dañado al quitarlos  .
Seguire informando 

Muchas gracias


ska_gatotw dijo:


> Un momento, paren las rotativas.
> El problema es que no suena un canal, y ese cap parece ser de la fuente y se ve en buenas condiciones(en los esquemas no se ve nada, mejor si se suben en PDF).
> 
> Acá lo que hay que hacer es revisar el canal que falla con un seguidor de señal hasta llegar a dónde se corta.
> ...


 Aqui te dejo el PDF completo, a ver si tu puedes localizar la pistas LEFT problematicas  de ambos canales .


Muchas gracias !!!


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

Baja el datasheet del Stk463 y revísalo. 
Así sabrás cuales pines pertenecen a cada canal y cuales son los de alimentación, entradas, salidas.

Esta imagen te va a ayudar a identificar los pines y así poder seguir sus entradas/salidas.

Esos switch los revisaste ? 

S5 (1-2-3-4)


----------



## Jfongar (May 11, 2020)

Tras revisar todo el circuito en la posición predefinida por el plano (A) lo único raro es efectivamente en el STK bueno el stk en si no, la placa que conecta la general con el STK  corespondiente a el canal LEFT y mirando un poco mas a fondo encontre un poco sulfatacion, que me recomiendan? la 10 y la 11 estan en corto


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 11, 2020)

La 10 y la 11 están con una resistencia muy baja, el tester lo puede identificar como cortocircuito.
¿con auriculares el problema es el mismo? (ahí descartamos el switch)


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

De paso solda bien el pin 6.
10 y 11 al igual que 6 y 7 tienen resistencia de menos de 1ohm, cómo te dijo el compañero... Mira de que valor es en tu equipo y Medí con el tester en escala de ohms.


----------



## Jfongar (May 11, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> La 10 y la 11 están con una resistencia muy baja, el tester lo puede identificar como cortocircuito.
> ¿con auriculares el problema es el mismo? (ahí descartamos el switch)


Correcto, resistencias R171 Y R 121 MEDIDAS:0.6 Y 0.4 ohms respectivamente no se si son un tanto elevados ya que ponen 0.33 ohms sera la tolerancia.

no se a que te refieres con audifonos lo siento


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 11, 2020)

Jfongar dijo:


> no se a que te refieres con audifonos lo siento


Si usando auriculares el sonido está en los dos canales, el problema es el selector, o los bornes de salida, o el parlante.


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2020)

Es el valor en ohms, no es la tolerancia.. 
Audífonos = Auriculares
Por lo que se ve tiene salida plug para aurículares. 
Probaste cambiando las fichas de entrada de audio(RCA)  para saber si el problema no viene de la fuente de audio (mp3, pc, teléfono celular) tal vez sólo sea un cable cortado y te estás volviendo loco...


----------



## Jfongar (May 12, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Es el valor en ohms, no es la tolerancia..
> Audífonos = Auriculares
> Por lo que se ve tiene salida plug para aurículares.
> Probaste cambiando las fichas de entrada de audio(RCA)  para saber si el problema no viene de la fuente de audio (mp3, pc, teléfono celular) tal vez sólo sea un cable cortado y te estás volviendo loco...


Negativo no se escucha el canal LEFT  por la entrada de auriculares tampoco, el RIGHT correcto el left se escucha un zumbido raro y poco intenso


ska_gatotw dijo:


> Si usando auriculares el sonido está en los dos canales, el problema es el selector, o los bornes de salida, o el parlante.


Comprobé el selector entero y mas concreto en la posición A mirando continuidad entre entradas de ambos canales y sus respectivas salidas asegurándome que la señal entraba y salia y esta correcto entra desde las pastillas y pasa el selector correctamente 

Añado fotos pcb completo  por si ven alguna anomalía que yo pase por alto
Vale señores me he puesto a revisar todas las entradas tape input etc, no se que esta pasando ayer no olia nada y hoy hay un olor que incrementa en el tiempo al conectarlo, a parte he medido voltaje en el gabinete en alterna y de 0 v sin conectarlo, a 4 v al conectarlo no se si esto es de importancia o peligroso. Por ahora lo unico que hice fue quitar y poner los condensadores grandes( a los quele puse un poco d electric tape alrrededor ya que al dessoldarlos se daño un poco el aislante externo........dudo que sea esto )   

El olor viene de la parte de arriba del pcb ya que al darle la vuelta y ponerlo boca abajo no se siente este olor casi nada.
VUELVO A POSTEAR:  

He pensado que esto podía ser debido a la entrada de auriculares y efectivamente al conectarle un altavoz en Seccion 'A' Canal right  y reproducir  ya no hay olor (lo he estado probando un rato) en cambio con los auriculares conectados y reproduciendo si hay . Podemos tener la falla en la seccion de auriculares? creo que nos estamos acercando.

Saludos
AÑADIR TAMBIEN : UN POPEO AL PRINCIPIO SIEMPRE DE CONECTAR EL MOVIL PARA REPRODUCIR


----------



## phavlo (May 12, 2020)

Buenos días, JFongar, por lo que comentas del olor que sentís tenés algún componente en mal estado que está calentando... 
Medí la tensión en la fuente simétrica (entre esos capacitores grandes que sacaste) deberías tener +32vcc / GND / -32vcc. Después de esas salidas tenés una resistencia en cada punto donde se derivan otras dos salidas de +15vcc/ GND / -15vcc. Que son para alimentar la parte de preampli, control de tonos, etc....
Que parte mediste vos en alterna ?  Que te dió ese voltaje
Perdon es +34vcc / gnd / -34vcc
Que lo podés medir desde el puente de diodos. Que si prestas atención al PDF hasta te marca en que puntos medir y que voltaje tiene que haber
Y acá está la fuente simétrica de +15vcc / gnd / -15vcc

En lo posible identifica cual es el componente que calienta y reemplazarlo.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Comprobar la alimentación es algo que hay que hacer si o si, pero insisto en que el problema no viene de ahí, hay que inyectar señal por el camino de audio y encontrar el punto en  que se corta.
En el manual de servicio está marcado el camino de señal en modo PHONO con una línea roja, está fácil de seguir.

Hacé una prueba muy simple, con el amp encendido y parlantes conectados tocá con la punta de un destornillador las patas 1 y 16 del integrado STK, o en la placa en que está conectado los cables rojos, tiene que sonar ruido a radio o masa o algún ruido de algo, y puede ser bastante fuerte, no lo hagas con auriculares.

PD: ¿mediste si hay tensión continua en la salida left? con el multímetro en DC puede haber tensión en los bornes que conectas el parlante.


----------



## Jfongar (May 12, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Buenos días, JFongar, por lo que comentas del olor que sentís tenés algún componente en mal estado que está calentando...
> Medí la tensión en la fuente simétrica (entre esos capacitores grandes que sacaste) deberías tener +32vcc / GND / -32vcc. Después de esas salidas tenés una resistencia en cada punto donde se derivan otras dos salidas de +15vcc/ GND / -15vcc. Que son para alimentar la parte de preampli, control de tonos, etc....
> Que parte mediste vos en alterna ?  Que te dió ese voltaje
> Perdon es +34vcc / gnd / -34vcc
> ...


Medidas tomadar:

Puente de diodos: 37.2V /GND/-37.2V
Fuente simétrica: 17.V en ambos
ademas medí los componentes  Q801 y Q802: dándome 16V en el pin izquierdo donde corresponden 14 V y 17 V en el que corresponden 15 V

Tome la medida en alterna desde un puntoa tierra y la chapa de debajo del transformador dando ese valor no se si es correcto pero lo vi en un foro y tome precaución. Por si habia alguna fuga o desvio de corriente

Saludos y muchas gracias por la persistencia en ayudarme


ska_gatotw dijo:


> Comprobar la alimentación es algo que hay que hacer si o si, pero insisto en que el problema no viene de ahí, hay que inyectar señal por el camino de audio y encontrar el punto en  que se corta.
> En el manual de servicio está marcado el camino de señal en modo PHONO con una línea roja, está fácil de seguir.
> 
> Hacé una prueba muy simple, con el amp encendido y parlantes conectados tocá con la punta de un destornillador las patas 1 y 16 del integrado STK, o en la placa en que está conectado los cables rojos, tiene que sonar ruido a radio o masa o algún ruido de algo, y puede ser bastante fuerte, no lo hagas con auriculares.
> ...


amplificador ecendido destornillador en mano parlantes conectados en posicion A y reproduciendo algo poor si acaso por la entrada PHONO, he tocado pines 1 y 16 a parte los cables rojo y nada ningun sonido


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

La prueba es sin reproducción, se tiene que colar la radiofrecuencia que entra por el destornillador (no aclaré que metálico...) y salir por el parlante, la pata 1 y 16 son las entradas al STK, algo en alguna de las dos tiene que sonar, probá un destornillador mas largo o tocándo la parte metálica con un dedo.

¿mediste la tensión a la salida de parlante?


----------



## phavlo (May 12, 2020)

Si probas haciendo lo que te recomienda ska, ya descartarías el STK (en el caso de que este en buenas condiciones) y ya deberías ir para atrás a donde están los controles de tonos, pre amplificadores, etc. 
empeza a seguir el camino de entrada de audio paso a paso. 
Entrada - Pre - Controles - Ampli- y ahy vas  a poder detectar la falla. 
Pudiste identificar cual es el componente que calienta ?


----------



## Jfongar (May 12, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> La prueba es sin reproducción, se tiene que colar la radiofrecuencia que entra por el destornillador (no aclaré que metálico...) y salir por el parlante, la pata 1 y 16 son las entradas al STK, algo en alguna de las dos tiene que sonar, probá un destornillador mas largo o tocándo la parte metálica con un dedo.
> 
> ¿mediste la tensión a la salida de parlante?


Prueba 1 : parlante en  canal right, seccion A  sin entrada de PHONO : toco patilla 1 y 16 con destornillador metalico y dedo. : suena la patilla 1 y su correspondiente rojo, pero no la 16 ni su correspondiente rojo.
Prueba 2 : parlante en  canal left(el dañado), seccion A  sin entrada de PHONO : toco patilla 1 y 16 con destornillador metalico y dedo. : NO suena la patilla 1 y su correspondiente rojo, NO SIENA la 16 ni su correspondiente rojo.

PD: toque sin querer la patilla 5 o 6 no recuerdo me sroprendio,y no pude verlo y salto chispa por si sirve de informacion .

Adjunto foto de las salidas ante las diferentes pruebas

Voltajes de parlantes es 0 , no se si los estoy conectando mal o que pregunte al propietario como los conectaba y me mostro, como indico en la foto. En el plano no consigo verlo bien .


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Jfongar dijo:


> Prueba 1 : parlante en  canal right, seccion A  sin entrada de PHONO : toco patilla 1 y 16 con destornillador metalico y dedo. : suena la patilla 1 y su correspondiente rojo, pero no la 16 ni su correspondiente rojo.
> Prueba 2 : parlante en  canal left(el dañado), seccion A  sin entrada de PHONO : toco patilla 1 y 16 con destornillador metalico y dedo. : NO suena la patilla 1 y su correspondiente rojo, NO SIENA la 16 ni su correspondiente rojo.



Bien, ahora el problema lo tenés aislado a medias, o previo a esa etapa hay algo en cortocircuito a masa, o después de esa etapa hay algo abierto (incluyendo al STK), desconectá los cables rojos y volvé a hacer la prueba en los pines.



Jfongar dijo:


> PD: toque sin querer la patilla 5 o 6 no recuerdo me sroprendio,y no pude verlo y salto chispa por si sirve de informacion .
> Adjunto foto de las salidas ante las diferentes pruebas
> Voltajes de parlantes es 0 , no se si los estoy conectando mal o que pregunte al propietario como los conectaba y me mostro, como indico en la foto. En el plano no consigo verlo bien .



La forma de conección es correcta, ¿invertiste los parlantes por las dudas de que sea uno de ellos el problema?
Espero que el chispazo no haya dañado nada (poco probable, pero puede pasar).


----------



## Jfongar (May 12, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Bien, ahora el problema lo tenés aislado a medias, o previo a esa etapa hay algo en cortocircuito a masa, o después de esa etapa hay algo abierto (incluyendo al STK), desconectá los cables rojos y volvé a hacer la prueba en los pines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desconecto los cables rojos de los parlantes y haga la prueba o los del STK? 
Es pero wue no sea el STK ....
Supongo que si un altavoz en la zona right funciona y el la left no , descartamos problam del parlante por eso no los inverti . 

Voy a seguir con las comprobaciones de continuidad en la pbc de la pista left


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Jfongar dijo:


> Desconecto los cables rojos de los parlantes y haga la prueba o los del STK?
> Es pero wue no sea el STK ....


De la placa EN LA QUE está soldado el stk, los rojos que mediste antes, desoldá los cables para aislar el circuito anterior a esa etapa, si ahora anda, el problema está ANTES, si no anda, el problema está DESPUÉS.



Jfongar dijo:


> Supongo que si un altavoz en la zona right funciona y el la left no , descartamos problam del parlante por eso no los inverti .
> 
> Voy a seguir con las comprobaciones de continuidad en la pbc de la pista left



¿Estás usando el mismo parlante para probar ambos canales? eso sería lo correcto.


----------



## Jfongar (May 12, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> De la placa EN LA QUE está soldado el stk, los rojos que mediste antes, desoldá los cables para aislar el circuito anterior a esa etapa, si ahora anda, el problema está ANTES, si no anda, el problema está DESPUÉS.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Estás usando el mismo parlante para probar ambos canales? eso sería lo correcto.




Si estoy usando el mismo parlante.

Prueba 1 : parlante en canal  LEFT (el dañado), seccion A sin entrada de PHONO y con ambos cables desoldados(los rojos) :
 Toco patilla 1 y 16 con destornillador metalico y dedo. :
 NO SUENA ni la patilla 1 ni su correspondiente rojo DESSOLDADO ,
 NO SUENA ni la patilla 16 ni su correspondiente rojo DESSOLDADO
RESUMEN:  NO SUENA NADA. 
APRECIACION : El altavoz tampoco emite ningun tipo de zumbio o interferencia.

Prueba 2 : parlante en canal RIGHT(el que funcionaba) , seccion A sin entrada de PHONO : 
Toco patilla 1 y 16 con destornillador metalico y dedo. : 
SUENA  la patilla 1 y su correspondiente rojo DESSOLDADO NO SUENA . 
NO SUENA la patilla 16 ni su correspondiente rojo DESSOLDADO.  
APRECIACION: En esta prueba el altavoz emitia un zumbido alto y al tocar la patilla 1 chasqueaba FUERTE . El zumbido era independiente del volumen marcado por el potenciometro de volumen AL BAJARLO O SUBIRLO .

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS POR SU INSISTENCIA


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Jfongar dijo:


> Prueba 2 : parlante en canal RIGHT(el que funcionaba) , seccion A sin entrada de PHONO :
> Toco patilla 1 y 16 con destornillador metalico y dedo. :
> SUENA  la patilla 1 y su correspondiente rojo DESSOLDADO NO SUENA .
> NO SUENA la patilla 16 ni su correspondiente rojo DESSOLDADO.
> ...



Que raro que la prueba te funcione con algo conectado en phono, debería ser independiente de eso.
Ahora el zumbido y chasquidos y todo lo demás es mas fuerte porque el control de tono y volúmen quedaron fuera del circuito, sacando los cables rojos cortaste el equipo por la mitad (electrónicamente hablando).

Ahora se pone interesante, sabemos que el problema está desde la entrada del STK hasta la salida de parlantes (incluyendo todo el circuito STK) así que la prueba del destornillador ya no se puede usar.
Viendo el esquema, justo antes de la salida del parlante hay algo que puede ser un fusible, marcado como CB101 1.9A ¿revisaste que haya continuidad ahí? (no recuerdo haber leido por acá que hayas revisado fusibles)
Una prueba válida ahora es medir continuidad con el tester entre las patas 7 y 10 del STK y las salidas positiva de parlantes, ambas tienen que dar continuidad, con eso probás también el fusible y el switch.
Pata 7 canal derecho y 10 canal izquierdo en el esquema, supongo que en la vida real también es así.

vamos que ya no queda nada por revisar (y el fusible era lo primero a revisar...)


----------



## Jfongar (May 12, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Que raro que la prueba te funcione con algo conectado en phono, debería ser independiente de eso.
> Ahora el zumbido y chasquidos y todo lo demás es mas fuerte porque el control de tono y volúmen quedaron fuera del circuito, sacando los cables rojos cortaste el equipo por la mitad (electrónicamente hablando).
> 
> Ahora se pone interesante, sabemos que el problema está desde la entrada del STK hasta la salida de parlantes (incluyendo todo el circuito STK) así que la prueba del destornillador ya no se puede usar.
> ...


Comprobé continuidad ya en esa zona y todo correcto, lo acabo de chequear otra vez y fusibles descartados están bien.
Prueba de continuidad en seccion A:
POSITIVO RIGHT da continuidad en patillas del STK solo en 6 y 7.
POSITIVO LEFT da continuidad en patillas del STK solo en 10 y 11.

No he comprendido muy bien el por que de la desconexion de los cables rojos en el STK, la prueba del destornillador.... igualmente es una maravilla acota las zonas de error!!

Saludos!!


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Jfongar dijo:


> Comprobé continuidad ya en esa zona y todo correcto, lo acabo de chequear otra vez y fusibles descartados están bien.
> Prueba de continuidad en seccion A:
> POSITIVO RIGHT da continuidad en patillas del STK solo en 6 y 7.
> POSITIVO LEFT da continuidad en patillas del STK solo en 10 y 11.
> ...



La continuidad hay que medirla desde las patas 7 y 10 hasta las salidas de parlantes (cada pata con cada salida correspondiente), cada una de esas patas corresponden a las salidas de potencia del integrado y tienen que llegar con baja o nula resistencia hasta la salida de parlante, hasta el borne directamente.
Te hice un dibujo a las apuradas, dibujé una línea verde sobre el diagrama en la salida izquierda como guía de todas las zonas en las que tiene que haber continuidad en el circuito, las flechas las apunté a la pata 10, al fusible y a la salida de parlantes, en toda esa línea esquemática tiene que haber continuidad, tenés que buscar ahora los puntos correspondientes en la placa.


----------



## Jfongar (May 12, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> La continuidad hay que medirla desde las patas 7 y 10 hasta las salidas de parlantes (cada pata con cada salida correspondiente), cada una de esas patas corresponden a las salidas de potencia del integrado y tienen que llegar con baja o nula resistencia hasta la salida de parlante, hasta el borne directamente.
> Te hice un dibujo a las apuradas, dibujé una línea verde sobre el diagrama en la salida izquierda como guía de todas las zonas en las que tiene que haber continuidad en el circuito, las flechas las apunté a la pata 10, al fusible y a la salida de parlantes, en toda esa línea esquemática tiene que haber continuidad, tenés que buscar ahora los puntos correspondientes en la placa.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190575





ska_gatotw dijo:


> La continuidad hay que medirla desde las patas 7 y 10 hasta las salidas de parlantes (cada pata con cada salida correspondiente), cada una de esas patas corresponden a las salidas de potencia del integrado y tienen que llegar con baja o nula resistencia hasta la salida de parlante, hasta el borne directamente.
> Te hice un dibujo a las apuradas, dibujé una línea verde sobre el diagrama en la salida izquierda como guía de todas las zonas en las que tiene que haber continuidad en el circuito, las flechas las apunté a la pata 10, al fusible y a la salida de parlantes, en toda esa línea esquemática tiene que haber continuidad, tenés que buscar ahora los puntos correspondientes en la placa.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190575


Okey lo volvere a chequear, mi pregunta es: si yo mido desde un punto A (en este caso  la pata 7 o 6 )a un punto B (la salida del Speaker) y hay continuidad directamente entre esos dos puntos, (que es exactamente lo que hecho ) significa que la linea no se corta, es directa.
No habria ninguna razon para hacerlo segmentado ya que sera el mismo resultado no?, igualmente lo hare. Y comentare proximamente.

Muchas gracias


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Jfongar dijo:


> Okey lo volvere a chequear, mi pregunta es: si yo mido desde un punto A (en este caso  la pata 7 o 6 )a un punto B (la salida del Speaker) y hay continuidad directamente entre esos dos puntos, (que es exactamente lo que hecho ) significa que la linea no se corta, es directa.
> No habria ninguna razon para hacerlo segmentado ya que sera el mismo resultado no?, igualmente lo hare. Y comentare proximamente.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Exacto, si de punta a punta hay continuidad ya no hace falta hacer mas chequeos sobre esa línea.

Con los resultados de esto ya tendremos al culpable aislado 🤟🤟🤟

Creo que me faltó explicarte bien qué era lo de los cables rojos. El tema es así: un amplificador funciona como una cadena de etapas (bueno... mas o menos en algunos casos), entoces podemos separar en bloques que vamos a simplificar como en cajas negras.
Primero la sección de entrada: conectores, control de volúmen y EQ (en tu caso justo no, pero así como te digo es mas normal).
Segundo la etapa amplificadora: en tu caso el STK, en otros será un circuito con transistores discretos o cualquier otra cosa amplificadora de potencia.
Tercero la sección de salida: filtros, fusibles y conectores para parlantes.

En el proceso de análisis para reparación es primordial entender en que eslabón (etapa) está la falla y por eso hay que separarlas una de otras.
El contacto de la plaqueta en que se conecta el cable rojo de tu caso es el inicio de la etapa de amplificación, metiendo ruido ahí (el destornillador con el dedo) debería salir amplificado en el parlante, pero es importante aislar la etapa anterior (desoldando el cable) porque una falla en otra parte puede repercutir y hacernos pensar que estamos frente al problema (si ese mismo cable rojo tocara una masa el canal no sonaría jamás, hagamos la prueba que hagamos, por eso lo sacamos del juego).
En definitiva, cortando el cable rojo separamos las dos partes principales, entrada y potencia, y ahora sabemos que la segunda está con alguna falla, por eso probamos la tercera etapa siguiendo la continuidad del circuito, si está abierto en algún lado, no va a sonar, y si está con un cortocircuito a masa, damos por muerto al STK.

dale que ya lo tenés


----------



## phavlo (May 12, 2020)

Suelen quemarse los transistores de salida de los STK, en el foro hay un tema donde aportan los diagramas internos de varios STK. (También se encuentran en los datasheet, pero no todos tienen los valores de los componentes)


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Suelen quemarse los transistores de salida de los STK, en el foro hay un tema donde aportan los diagramas internos de varios STK. (También se encuentran en los datasheet, pero no todos tienen los valores de los componentes)



No le quería dar la mala noticia antes de que revise absolutamente todo, de paso aprende


----------



## phavlo (May 12, 2020)

Me lo imaginaba, pero en algún momento se tenía que Enterar jaja...
Si no hay mas remedio y el STK se puede destripar.... vas a tener que seguir por ahí adentro y ver si es posible repararlo o cambiarlo por otro nuevo


----------



## Jfongar (May 13, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> No le quería dar la mala noticia antes de que revise absolutamente todo, de paso aprende





phavlo dijo:


> Suelen quemarse los transistores de salida de los STK, en el foro hay un tema donde aportan los diagramas internos de varios STK. (También se encuentran en los datasheet, pero no todos tienen los valores de los componentes)



Muy buenas, pues habrá que tomarlo como buenas noticias tenemos el STK averiado y el error encontrado, lo sacare y siguiendo un par foros y o tutoriales  a parte del plano. Intentare saber de su falla y así entender mas y aprender, lo pueda arreglar o no lo mas seguro lo cambiare(Creo que es lo mas factible), por 10 euros puedo encontrar uno igual o compatible.

Que les parece esta opción de cambiarlo directamente?









						6.74C$ 5% de DESCUENTO|STK463 STK 463 STK465, nuevo, 1 STK 465, HYB 16|Accesorios y piezas de reemplazo|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				












						11.22C$ 3% de DESCUENTO|1 unids/lote STK463|p p|c c  - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




Seguiré informando en un futuro si consigo terminar de arreglarlo que yo creo que si.

Terminar agradeciéndoles su paciencia y constancia en los mensajes ayudándome en la reparación y enseñándome por este medio durante estos días.
A lo mejor algo muy simple para ustedes pero un mundo para mi. 
Espero poder ayudarles yo en un futuro por el foro si lo necesitan pero lo dudo están a nivel 100% 😎😎 

Muchas gracias!

Estamos en  contacto


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 13, 2020)

Jfongar dijo:


> Muy buenas, pues habrá que tomarlo como buenas noticias tenemos el STK averiado y el error encontrado, lo sacare y siguiendo un par foros y o tutoriales  a parte del plano. Intentare saber de su falla y así entender mas y aprender, lo pueda arreglar o no lo mas seguro lo cambiare(Creo que es lo mas factible), por 10 euros puedo encontrar uno igual o compatible.



Nooo, no lo des por muerto! ¿revisaste la continuación de las lineas que te marqué? las que corresponden a ambas salidas de potencia.
También en toda esa línea no tiene que haber continuidad con masa o negativo, porque si se quemó es por algo, los componentes no se queman así porque si sólo para hacerse los graciosos (bueno, a veces si... )

Ese STK es viejísimo y hace años que ya no se fabrica, cualquier cosa que compres con esa nomeclatura es falso.
Post aclaratorio del tema: Componentes electrónicos falsificados

Post de reparación de STK: Ayuda sobre salida de audio  STK412 040


----------



## Jfongar (May 13, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Nooo, no lo des por muerto! ¿revisaste la continuación de las lineas que te marqué? las que corresponden a ambas salidas de potencia.
> También en toda esa línea no tiene que haber continuidad con masa o negativo, porque si se quemó es por algo, los componentes no se queman así porque si sólo para hacerse los graciosos (bueno, a veces si... )
> 
> Ese STK es viejísimo y hace años que ya no se fabrica, cualquier cosa que compres con esa nomeclatura es falso.
> ...


Acabo de verificar las lineas otra vez , esta ver segmentadamente  desde la patillas 7 y 10 del STK  HASTA los fusibles y de ahi hasta las salidas  SECCION A ,L+ Y R+ y ambas dan continuidad.

Una pregunta un poco tonta (creo) el L- y el R-  se la seccion A no  deben dar continuidad no ?  los he chequeado tambien con las patillas y los plomos y no daban espero que sea asi 

Post muy interesante no sabia del gran problema de las falsificaciones  muchas gracias por la advertencia no tenia ni idea la verdad me ahorraste un incendio en casa......

Mira re el de STK  y si no tendre que mirar una alternativa mas actualizada y compatible


----------



## phavlo (May 13, 2020)

L- Y R- van directamente a GND


----------



## Jfongar (May 29, 2020)

Buenas señores he cambiado ya el STK y todo correcto mucahs gracias todo funciona perfecto.

Una pregunta a la que creo que tengo respuesta estos altavoces trabajan a 8 Ohms y 50watts cada uno 








						Bose Free Space 51 (green) Specs
					

Bose Free Space 51 (green) overview and full product specs on CNET.




					www.cnet.com
				




Y el ampli acepta entre 4-16 Ohms pero 25 Watts por canal 

Obviamente no son compatibles , si los pongo se quemaran no ? 

un saludooo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2020)

La potencia de un parlante sería la máxima que puede recibir sin quemarse.
La potencia de un amplificador sería la máxima que puede entregar.
La impedancia del parlante está en las especificaciones correctas.

No veo problema.

Esos son los bafles de enterrar en el jardín , no ?


----------



## Jfongar (May 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La potencia de un parlante sería la máxima que puede recibir sin quemarse.
> La potencia de un amplificador sería la máxima que puede entregar.
> La impedancia del parlante está en las especificaciones correctas.
> 
> ...


 Okey entiendo, pensaba que si las potencia del parlante era superior, demandaba mas y podrian quemarse las salidas del amplificador.

En cuanto a distancia de cable entre el amplificador y parlantes hay alguna restriction?

Si son los de enterrar en el jardin


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2020)

Si son muy largos , algo mas de sección para no perder potencia.


----------



## xaluga (Dic 16, 2020)

*H*ola a todos . *E*stoy intentando repararlo. *P*ues  el canal derecho está mudo el izquierdo va perfecto. *E*l previo parece estar bien. *¿Q*ue deber*í*a testear para arreg*la*rlo*?*. *N*o tengo el esquema . *L*leva una etapa  STK 463. GRACIAS


----------



## Jfongar (Dic 16, 2020)

xaluga dijo:


> *H*ola a todos . *E*stoy intentando repararlo. *P*ues  el canal derecho está mudo el izquierdo va perfecto. *E*l previo parece estar bien. *¿Q*ue deber*í*a testear para arreg*la*rlo*?*. *N*o tengo el esquema . *L*leva una etapa  STK 463. GRACIAS


Hola si buscas entre los comentarios del post encontraras todo lo necesario, esquemas ... 
Igualmente aquí tienes el link de la foro del foro (DS STK 645): https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/unnamed-gif.190461/
Es el 665 a mi me funciono siguiendo esa config.

Saludos,


----------



## xaluga (Dic 18, 2020)

Hola pues resulta qué en la salida del canal que no funciona . Testeo una tensión en continua de 5 voltios DC. Resulta que se aplicaba calor con un secador funcionaba. Los condensadores de alimentación han soltado líquido ya seco. Las alimentaciones dan 32v y -32vcc. Gracias no vaya a ser de eso


----------



## felixreal (Dic 19, 2020)

Hola!

Lo que se ve en la foto no sale de los condensadores. Sólo es el resto del adhesivo que se usó para fijarlos a la placa.

Si tienes tensión a la salida, pueden ser miles de cosas, pero empieza revisando los voltajes del circuito, aprovecha que tienes el canal bueno para comparar.

Saludos!


----------



## frica (Dic 19, 2020)

Y una pregunta de novato ¿esos adesivos no se deterioraban con el tiempo poniendose oscuros, color café, y volviéndose conductivos?


----------



## felixreal (Dic 20, 2020)

Hola! 

La verdad, nunca me ha pasado de tener cortocircuitos con los adhesivos viejos.
He leído alguna vez sobre cosas así, pero personalmente no he tenido problemas con eso.

Saludos!


----------



## xaluga (Dic 23, 2020)

Hola qué debo mirar en el STK desoldado no sea que me lo vuelva a quemar. Sigo teniendo 10 voltios en el canal derecho de altavoces muchas gracias


----------



## xaluga (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola pues sí que había tensión en el pegamento he intentado sacarlo y ya no hay voltaje algo de alterna.He montado el STK 465 revisado los transistores también diodos y ahora el canal que no va es el izquierdo antes era el derecho. Me está volviendo loco


----------



## xaluga (Feb 4, 2021)

Hola muy buenas.? Es posible que los transistores; Q803 y Q804 BC 547 estuvieran mal montados de fabrica.? Son los que regulan el balance; los probé en el tester de hfe y daban bien. Los volví a colocar en patillaje real.Fue Bien la prueba con los cascos(auriculares); pero al poner los altavoces. No va un canal, ésta vez el izquierdo, con el STK 465,nuevo. Ustedes que saben más , es posible, que los condensadores de la fuente, tengan fugas? Los Voltajes dan correctos. +36v y - 36v. 
Serían tan amables , de cómo comprobarlos sin desoldados con tester, de continuidad ohms.
Gracias anticipadas


----------



## phavlo (Feb 6, 2021)

Tené cuidado con los transistores falsificados ! Y muchas veces vienen con el orden de los pines mal. 
Si el voltaje de la fuente es bien simétrico, seguramente el problema esté en otro lado.
Si antes de sacar el integrado funcionaba bien, repasa todas las soldaduras cuando lo volviste a poner, que no te hallan quedado soldaduras frías, falsos contactos, etc


----------



## xaluga (Feb 9, 2021)

Hola. Cambié los transistores y con los auriculares, parece que funcionaba un leve zumbido de más en el izquierdo. 
No me he querido arriesgar y he probado con la lampara serie. Y en el canal Izquierdo, testeo - 6V DC en borne de altavoces. En el derecho , limpio 0.9v. Serían tan amables. ? Que paso doy? 
Todo parece bien, salvo que el condensador grande del negativo, se descarga rápido. Gracias por su tiempo un saludo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 9, 2021

Se me olvidó .La otra vez , que lo monte todo. Y bafles de altavoces de 8 ohmios, volvió a fallar, mudo el izquierdo.


----------



## xaluga (Feb 18, 2021)

Hola. Sigo con la lámpara serie. Con el STK 465 montado, en la patilla 13 que tiene que dar -1,3v . La he desoldado y en el cable da - 34v y en el pin del integrado + 33.5 v . Me temo que se haya estropeado. Las resistencias cercanas dan bien y los condensadores electroliticos no tengo medidor solo hasta 22√. No parecen cruzados el de 100✓.
No se qué más mirar. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2021)

No les des mas vueltas: si tenés tensión contínua a la salida y parecida a la de alimentación el chip está quemado. Fin.


----------



## emil_m (Abr 10, 2022)

Hola a todos. tengo un problema con los switches de loudness y filter y no se donde encontrar unos iguales. alguien tiene alguna ideea? los switches son los de la foto:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2022)

Esos eran muy comunes y fáciles de hallar hasta los 80's /90's. Tal vez en Aliexpress o E-Bay los encuentres.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2022)

La última vez que estuve en una tienda de electrónica había varios modelos de conmutadores de ese estilo en el expositor del mostrador. 

Es cuestión de buscar, en Internet también los acabo de ver. 
Sí no se encuentran idénticos no creo que sea muy complicado hacer ingeniería mecánica.


----------

